# 

## kaszpir007

W nowym domu myślimy od kabinie prysznicowej bez brodzika. Miały by być płytki i odpływ liniowy ..

Fajnie to wygląda ale zastanawiam się czy nie ma to jakiś wad ?

Nasuwają sie mi pytania ...

Aby zrobić odpowiedni spadek pod odpływ liniowy chyba trzeba stosować jakieś małe płytki albo mozaikę , bo chyba przy pomocą płytę 30x60 czy też 60x60 nie ma takiej możlwości ?
Druga rzecz jak wygląda sprawa brudzenia sie płytek i fug ...
Czasami woda jest twarda , zawiera sporo kamienia lub innych związków , czy wtedy nie robią się ciężkie do usunięcia wykwity i plamy ?
Jak później z zachowaniem czystości ...

Może to dziwne pytania , ale obecnie mamy brodzik i widzę na nim jak mnóstwo jest kamienia , ale z akrylowego brodzika można to szybko i bezproblemowo usunąc , natomiast obok na ścianie masakrycznie cięzko usunać kamień i inne związki a z fug zero problemu  :sad: 

Czy do prysznica bez brodzika musi być jakaś specjalna kabina prysznicowa ? Bo chyba drzwi muszą się jakoś podnosić aby szyba nie "szurała" po podłodze ?

Pytanie do użytkowników kabin prysznicowych bez brodzików jakie macie spostrzeżenia ? Czy jesteście zadowoleni ? Jak z zachowaniem czystości i czyszczeniem podłogi ?

Może to dziwne pytania , bo chcieliśmy kabinę bez brodzika , ale sami nie wiemy czy później nie będzie męczące zachowanie czystości i czy zamiast tego nie kupić jakiegoś cienkiego (5cm) brodzika i tyle ...

Plusem brodzika jest to że jest on wyprofilowany od razu i łatwy w czyszczeniu ...

Tyle że mniej "nowocześnie" wygląda  :wink: 

A jak jest u Was ? brodzik czy bez brodzika ???

Dzięki !

----------


## Elfir

http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/p...osc_76826.html

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzik-z-płytek

mam dwa brodziki z płytek 60x60 i dwa odpływy - kratka i liniowy.
oba brodziki tylko z zasłonką. Ale widzę, że na górze lepiej byłoby szybę, bo jednak pryska na łazienkę. Szyba ma gumową, elastyczną uszczelkę dopasowująca się do podłogi lub robisz minimalny próg.  Albo robisz tak duży brodzik, że drzwi niepotrzebne.

Kamień zmywam wodą z octem lub przecieram cytryną.

----------


## margolcia2908

Podłączam się do pytania, bo też stoję przed wyborem  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/podlogi-posadzki/brodzik-czy-plytki-gdzie-latwiej-utrzymac-czystosc_76826.html.


Pierwszy link pokazuje że brodzik jest łatwiejszy w czyszczeniu i bardziej higieniczny a płytki (a główne fugi) to zbiorowisko bakterii , grzybów i itd ...

Drugi linkj częściowo przeczytałem i raczej są tam zwolennicy odpływów , ale z tego co czytam to wymaga to bardzo dobrego zabezpieczenia przed wodą i naprawdę dużej "dyscypliny" w dbaniu o czystość po kąpieli ...

U mnie nikt nie czyści brodzika po kąpieli , co najwyżej lekko spłukuje ...

Widziałem taką kabinę bezbrodzikową z mozaiką na podłodze to szczerze mówiąc wyglądała podłoga paskudnie , bo fugi były mocno powybarwiane  :sad: 

A wiem że nikt u mnie nie będzie po kąpieli czyścił fug i wycierał do sucha kafli i fug w kabinie  :sad: 

Wiem że to ładnie wygląda , tylko pytanie jak długo ???

Cóż trzeba będzie temat przemyśleć ale poważnie zastanawiam się czy jednak cieniutki brodzik 5cm nie będzie lepszym rozwiązaniem ...

----------


## fotohobby

> W nowym domu myślimy od kabinie prysznicowej bez brodzika. Miały by być płytki i odpływ liniowy ..
> 
> Fajnie to wygląda ale zastanawiam się czy nie ma to jakiś wad ?
> 
> Nasuwają sie mi pytania ...
> 
> Aby zrobić odpowiedni spadek pod odpływ liniowy chyba trzeba stosować jakieś małe płytki albo mozaikę , bo chyba przy pomocą płytę 30x60 czy też 60x60 nie ma takiej możlwości ?
> Druga rzecz jak wygląda sprawa brudzenia sie płytek i fug ...
> Czasami woda jest twarda , zawiera sporo kamienia lub innych związków , czy wtedy nie robią się ciężkie do usunięcia wykwity i plamy ?
> ...



Dobry kafelkarz zrobi spadki z płytek 60x60. 
Takie mam u siebie.
W czyszczeniu jest łatwy, jeżeli po 3-4 miesiącach płytki pokrywają się  białym nalotem, to wystarcza woda z octem, czy płynem do czyszczenia fug.
Na szkle, ścianach nie ma tego problemu.
Drzwi mają podnoszone zawiasy, więc nic nie szura.

Fugi są silikonowe, więc łatwe w utrzymaniu czystości. Niestety w paru miejscach na podłodze przebarwiły się punktowo z brązowych na czarno (fuga silikonowa Mapei). Na ścianie fuga mineralna Mapei i bez problemów. Być może zastosowanie fugi epoksydowej rozwiązałoby ten problem.

Na pewno kolejnym razem też zrobiłbym prysznic bezbrodzikowy - chyba, że jakiś ładny niski  kamienny brodzik wkomponowałby się do wnętrza.

----------


## igor89

Użytkuję taką kabinę od 15 lat i wiem że musi być bardzo dobrze wykonana przez fachowca. Przede wszystkim chodzi o szczelność od strony ścian - w obecnym domu była robiona 15 lat temu, fachowiec jak dobrze pamiętam kładł pod spód na całej powierzchni 3 ścian i podłogi jakąś masę nieprzepuszczającą wodę. Potem jak to wyschło dopiero klej, płytki, fugi, silikon. Fug niestety nie pociągnął już lakierem nieprzepuszczalnym...mieliśmy kiedyś sytuację że coś przekraplało na piętro niżej przy wiatrołapie, tak też myśleliśmy że od prysznica. Na niezabezpieczonych fugach łatwo osadza się pleśń, a przy czyszczeniu już gąbką z szorstką stroną (kamień trzeba jakoś z nich usuwać) łatwo się wypłukują. Bądźmy jednak szczerzy, sprzątanie raz na tydzień jest niewystarczające dla utrzymania 100% higieny. Silikon na łączeniach ścian i podłogi to największa bolączka użytkowania takiej kabiny, bo szybko pokrywa się czarną pleśnią, którą trudno usunąć jak wżera się to pozostaje tylko jego wymiana. Fugi łatwiej doczyścić, wystarczy spryskać środkiem na pleśń lub zalać wybielaczem do toalet. Płytki bez szorowania myje się płynem do kamienia. Łazienka musi mieć bardzo dobrą wentylację żeby kabina wysychała dokładnie po każdym prysznicu, nie mówię tu nawet o elektrycznym wentylatorze do komina, bo on nic nie daje, ale uchylonym oknie i porządnym przeciągu. Ja w swoim własnym domu takiej kabiny z płytek z fugami bym nie chciał.

----------


## Kaizen

Ja mam bez brodzika, bez kabiny. Spadek owszem, po to, żeby nie wypłynęło w hen. Ale i tak trzeba po kąpieli ściągaczką ściągnąć wodę.Więc spadek nie musi być dokładnie i nawet lepiej ściągać z dużych kafli.
Zrobiłem błąd i dałem zwykłą fugę - następnym razem będzie epoksydowa.

Kamień owszem, odkłada się co nieco. Chociaż u mnie nie jestem pewien, czy to nie bardziej fugi się rozpuszczają a potem osadzają, bo jak chciałem to doczyścić parownicą to fugi się wymywały (Mapei). Ale w domu zamierzam zrobić zmiękczacz.

Pleśni nie stwierdziłem i silikon akurat po 5 latach nie ma oznak zużycia. I pewnie bardziej to kwestia wentylacji niż rodzaju silikonu. Wnioskuję to z doświadczeń w poprzednim mieszkaniu gdzie regularnie zimą miałem wsteczny ciąg i zatkanie kratek wentylacyjnych błyskawicznie doprowadziło do smrodu stęchlizny i pleśni.

----------


## wg39070

> Ja mam bez brodzika, bez kabiny. Spadek owszem, po to, żeby nie wypłynęło w hen. Ale i tak trzeba po kąpieli ściągaczką ściągnąć wodę.Więc spadek nie musi być dokładnie i nawet lepiej ściągać z dużych kafli.
> Zrobiłem błąd i dałem zwykłą fugę - następnym razem będzie epoksydowa.
> 
> Kamień owszem, odkłada się co nieco. Chociaż u mnie nie jestem pewien, czy to nie bardziej fugi się rozpuszczają a potem osadzają, bo jak chciałem to doczyścić parownicą to fugi się wymywały (Mapei). Ale w domu zamierzam zrobić zmiękczacz.
> 
> Pleśni nie stwierdziłem i silikon akurat po 5 latach nie ma oznak zużycia. I pewnie bardziej to kwestia wentylacji niż rodzaju silikonu. Wnioskuję to z doświadczeń w poprzednim mieszkaniu gdzie regularnie zimą miałem wsteczny ciąg i zatkanie kratek wentylacyjnych błyskawicznie doprowadziło do smrodu stęchlizny i pleśni.


Fugi nie rozpuszczają się, masz kamień. Ja mam stację zmiękczającą i broblemu brak.

----------


## Elfir

ja nic nie ściągam ściągaczką.  Nie mam pleśni.  Ale mam wentylację mechaniczną i podgrzewaną podłogę. 
Bardziej mnie irytowało mycie szyby z mydła i kamienia.

----------


## Odysss

Dobry temat, sam sie wlasnie nad tym zastanawiam, u mnie woda mocno z kamieniem, chyba postawie jednak na brodzik (stalowy czy akrylowy ?).
Tu jest ciekawe rozwiazanie, choc drogie (nie reklamuje tego) :
http://www.fachowyinstalator.pl/inst...ysznicowa.html

----------


## wg39070

> Dobry kafelkarz zrobi spadki z płytek 60x60. 
> Takie mam u siebie.
> W czyszczeniu jest łatwy, jeżeli po 3-4 miesiącach płytki pokrywają się  białym nalotem, to wystarcza woda z octem, czy płynem do czyszczenia fug.
> Na szkle, ścianach nie ma tego problemu.
> Drzwi mają podnoszone zawiasy, więc nic nie szura.
> 
> Fugi są silikonowe, więc łatwe w utrzymaniu czystości. Niestety w paru miejscach na podłodze przebarwiły się punktowo z brązowych na czarno (fuga silikonowa Mapei). Na ścianie fuga mineralna Mapei i bez problemów. Być może zastosowanie fugi epoksydowej rozwiązałoby ten problem.
> 
> Na pewno kolejnym razem też zrobiłbym prysznic bezbrodzikowy - chyba, że jakiś ładny niski  kamienny brodzik wkomponowałby się do wnętrza.


Dobry kafelkarz nie musi robić spadków, gdyż zrobi je dobry posadzkarz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Fugi nie rozpuszczają się, masz kamień. Ja mam stację zmiękczającą i broblemu brak.


Jesteś Jackowski czy Wróż Maciej? Nie mów mi, co się u mnie rozpuszcza.




To nie jest kamień - przetarłem palcem na sucho tam, gdzie woda nie spływa. Myślałem, że to kamień, ale jak zacząłem to szorować parownica, to fugi było coraz mniej, i mniej...

----------


## wg39070

> Jesteś Jackowski czy Wróż Maciej? Nie mów mi, co się u mnie rozpuszcza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To nie jest kamień - przetarłem palcem na sucho tam, gdzie woda nie spływa. Myślałem, że to kamień, ale jak zacząłem to szorować parownica, to fugi było coraz mniej, i mniej...


W takim razie coś Ty za bubla nawpychal pomiędzy płytki. Ja zastosowałem fugę Sopro DF10 i takie cuda nie mają miejsca.

----------


## kaszpir007

Hmmm ....

Z tego co wyczytałem to jak zawsze opinie są podzielone , ale ...

Wygląda że musi być dobrze wykonany spadek i dobrze "uformowany" aby cała woda trafiała tam gdzie powinna.  Następna rzecz z tego co czytam to wymagane jest bardzo dobre zabezpieczenie przed wodą miejsca gdzie będzie kabina (nastepne wydatki) , następne fuga najlepiej epoksydowa aby dało się jakoś zachować czystość oraz staranie się aby woda nie stała za długo ...

Myślę że za dużo "zabawy" z tym ...

Widziałem że są cienkie brodziki 5cm i sądze że chyba będzie to kompromis. Będzie mało widoczny i nie trzeba będzie kombinowac ze spadkami , świetnym uszczelnienie , bardzo dobrymi fugami a wyczyszczenie akryu jest bezporblemowe i szybkie ..

Trochę szkoda bo chcieliśmy nie chcieliśmy mieć w 2 kabinach brodzików , ale z drugiej strony nie chcemy być "niewolnikami" prysznica i jakoś specjalnie o to dbać ...

Wygląd ok , ale komfort użytkowania najważniejszy ...

Jeszcze poczytam , ale chyba skłaniam się jednak ku brodzikom 5cm ...

----------


## Kaizen

> W takim razie coś Ty za bubla nawpychal pomiędzy płytki. Ja zastosowałem fugę Sopro DF10 i takie cuda nie mają miejsca.


Być może. Ważne w tym wątku jest to, że mam wątpliwości, czy to kamień muszę czyścić z płytek.

Podsumowując co najważniejsze - w jednej łazience (małej) będzie prysznic bez brodzika, bez kabiny. Znacznie to powiększa i praktycznie i optycznie łazienkę i jest wygodne (w nic nie walę łokciem, jak myję włosy). Ważne jednak materiały i wykonanie. Również impregnowanie - ale wystarczająco hydrofobowego pokrycia nie znalazłem, żeby woda spływała, dlatego spadek IMO jest o tyle ważny, żeby woda nie wypłynęła gdzieś za daleko, a z dużych kafli łatwiej i lepiej ściągnąć niż z małych, ciętych czy mozaiki.
A, i jeszcze ważny jest odpływ a tak naprawdę jego syfon - żeby jak najwięcej syfu i włosów w nim się mieściło zanim przytłumi przepływ.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Być może. Ważne w tym wątku jest to, że mam wątpliwości, czy to kamień muszę czyścić z płytek.
> 
> Podsumowując co najważniejsze - w jednej łazience (małej) będzie prysznic bez brodzika, bez kabiny. Znacznie to powiększa i praktycznie i optycznie


Nie wyobrażam sobie prysznica bez kabiny prysznicowej lub specjanie przygotowanego do tego zamykanego miejsca. Po co ma się wszedzie lać woda a dodatkowo nieprzyjemnie czuć chłód podczas kąpieli ?

Dlatego skreśliliśmy od razu "modne" prysznice typu "walk-in" czyli częściowo otwarte ...

Dla mnie prysznic tylko zamknięty i to zamknięty taflą szkła a nie jakaś wiszącą szmatą  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wyobrażam sobie prysznica bez kabiny prysznicowej lub specjanie przygotowanego do tego zamykanego miejsca. Po co ma się wszedzie lać woda a dodatkowo nieprzyjemnie czuć chłód podczas kąpieli ?


Ja sobie nie wyobrażam. Mam  :smile: 
I dalej chcę mieć.

Zimna nie czuję - mam w łazience ciepło (i będę miał). Nie wyobrażam sobie, że z kabiny miałbym wyjść do zimnej łazienki  :big tongue: 
Ani tym bardziej ze miałbym się wycierać i ubierać w tak ciasnej i mokrej po prysznicu przestrzeni

W sumie to brak kabiny miał być przejściowy - miałem nawet wybraną taką kabinę półokrągłą, że dałoby się złożyć skrzydła do wewnątrz pomimo baterii na ścianie. Ale okazało się, że wcale tak daleko nie chlapie się jak obawialiśmy się i spodobała nam się ta przestrzeń.

----------


## Pawelekziom

mieszkam w bloku. Nowe budownictwo i mam taki właśnie prysznic. Spadek jednostronny zrobiony z płytek 60x60 . Od 3 lat nier mam żadnego problemu. tylko czyszcze odpływ raz na tydzień.

----------


## cezary.pl

Widziałem w amerykańskim programie, chyba "burzyciele łazienek" specjalną plastikową matę pod płytki w prysznicu, która była ze spadkiem. Mata zbudowana tak jakby z pionowych sklejonych rurek od 3 cm ze spadkiem do zera. Matę montowali na klej do płytek na równym podłożu, a na uzyskanym spadku płytki na ten sam klej. Mata, tak na oko, o wymiarze 1.5 m X 2 m. 
Czy ktokolwiek widział, ktokolwiek wie, gdzie nabyć taką matę w Polsce?

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Elfir

w Polsce można kupic wytłoczkę styropianową pod prysznic, ze spadkiem.

----------


## Agnieszka55

> Nie wyobrażam sobie prysznica bez kabiny prysznicowej lub specjanie przygotowanego do tego zamykanego miejsca. Po co ma się wszedzie lać woda a dodatkowo nieprzyjemnie czuć chłód podczas kąpieli ?
> 
> Dlatego skreśliliśmy od razu "modne" prysznice typu "walk-in" czyli częściowo otwarte ...
> 
> Dla mnie prysznic tylko zamknięty i to zamknięty taflą szkła a nie jakaś wiszącą szmatą


A ja sobie wyobrażam  :wink: 
Mam prysznic typu walk-in, zimna podczas użytkowania nie czuję - łazienka to nie Syberia  :wink: 
woda nie leje się wszędzie - jest szklana ściana  :wink: 
nie dbam jakoś szczególnie o prysznic, ściągam ściągaczką wodę z szyby (30 s),
podłogi nie wycieram - jest lekki spadek, więc woda sama spływa
od czasu do czasu myję całość - kafle, fugi (epoksydowe)
Jakbym miała wybierać jeszcze raz - ponownie zdecydowałabym się na prysznic bezbrodzikowy   




> mieszkam w bloku. Nowe budownictwo i mam taki właśnie prysznic. Spadek jednostronny zrobiony z płytek 60x60 . Od 3 lat nier mam żadnego problemu.* tylko czyszcze odpływ raz na tydzień*.


ja też

----------


## cezary.pl

> w Polsce można kupic wytłoczkę styropianową pod prysznic, ze spadkiem.


W polskim internecie znalazłem tylko maty klinowe do budowy dachów prawie płaskich.

Styropian jako materiał nie jest odpowiedni w tym miejscu, mam podłogówkę pod prysznicem.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## aniakicia

Mam jedną i druga wersję w domu, wrażenia:

1. bez brodzika, prostokątny, ze spadkiem do odpływu, odpływ liniowy, 3 ściany w płytkach po sufit, nie widać kamienia, użytkujemy  już prawie dwa lata, czyszczę czymś tam do kabiny prysznicowej od czasu do czasu, członkowie rodziny po umyciu się maja za zadane spłukać i ściągnąć nadmiar wody z szyby i z ścian ( tak praktykowaliśmy w innym mieszkaniu i to działało) wejście to kawałek szklanej ściany plus szklane drzwi (drzwi na całą ścianę były by za duże. Używany codziennie, nie przecieka nic.

2. niewysoki brodzik półokrągły z kabiną (używany czasami) częściej czyszczony z kurzu niż z kamienia.

Różnica taka że do pierwszego nie trzeba podnosić nogi jak się wchodzi i tyle....

----------


## noc

> Mam jedną i druga wersję w domu, wrażenia:
> 
> 1. bez brodzika, prostokątny, ze spadkiem do odpływu, odpływ liniowy, 3 ściany w płytkach po sufit, nie widać kamienia, użytkujemy  już prawie dwa lata, czyszczę czymś tam do kabiny prysznicowej od czasu do czasu, członkowie rodziny po umyciu się maja za zadane spłukać i ściągnąć nadmiar wody z szyby i z ścian ( tak praktykowaliśmy w innym mieszkaniu i to działało) wejście to kawałek szklanej ściany plus szklane drzwi (drzwi na całą ścianę były by za duże. Używany codziennie, nie przecieka nic.
> 
> 2. niewysoki brodzik półokrągły z kabiną (używany czasami) częściej czyszczony z kurzu niż z kamienia.
> 
> Różnica taka że do pierwszego nie trzeba podnosić nogi jak się wchodzi i tyle....


Jeden prysznic używany codziennie, drugi służy za eksponat i łapacz kurzu. 
Jedyna różnica taka, że wchodząc trzeba unieść na kilkanaście cm jedną nogę. Czy to jest powodem nie korzystania z prysznica z brodzikiem? Trochę to niewiarygodne :big grin: . Czy może komfort kąpieli jest inny i dlatego nikt nie wchodzi do brodzika? 
Jeden dom i dwa różne systemy, tu można zauważyć różnicę i opisać.

----------


## Odysss

> Jeden prysznic używany codziennie, drugi służy za eksponat i łapacz kurzu. 
> Jedyna różnica taka, że wchodząc trzeba unieść na kilkanaście cm jedną nogę. Czy to jest powodem nie korzystania z prysznica z brodzikiem? Trochę to niewiarygodne.


Wystarczy troche otworzyc umysl na rozne mozliwosci. Moze jeden prysznic jest w lazience na dole z ktorego sie praktycznie nie korzysta  ?
A drugi na pietrze wraz z sypialniami ? I stad czestsze uzytkowanie ? Zgaduje, ale u mnie tak ma byc w zalozeniu.

Edit:
Przegladam rozne realizacje, lazienki bez brodzika sa bardziej eleganckie.

----------


## kaszpir007

Z tego co czytam wygląda że jednak kabina bez brodzika wymaga większej pracy i dbałości o nią (częśte czyszczenie odplywu , fug i itd)

Akryl jest idealnie płaski i będzie się na pewno mniej brudził i jego czyszczenie bedzie dużo szybsze i łatwiejsze niż fug ..
Są dostępne niskie brodziki (5cm wysokości) więc aż takiego wysokiego progu nie bedzie.

Myślę więc że chyba jednak bezpieczniej będzie kupić cienki brodzik i będzie on mniej wymagający podczas montazu jak i użytkowania ...

----------


## marcko

> Z tego co czytam wygląda że jednak kabina bez brodzika wymaga większej pracy i dbałości o nią (częśte czyszczenie odplywu , fug i itd)
> 
> Akryl jest idealnie płaski i będzie się na pewno mniej brudził i jego czyszczenie bedzie dużo szybsze i łatwiejsze niż fug ..
> Są dostępne niskie brodziki (5cm wysokości) więc aż takiego wysokiego progu nie bedzie.
> 
> Myślę więc że chyba jednak bezpieczniej będzie kupić cienki brodzik i będzie on mniej wymagający podczas montazu jak i użytkowania ...


Mnie np. przekonuje do opcji bez brodzika fakt że mogę podłogówkę sobie tam położyć i mam dodatkowo cieplejsze płytki + też one wysychają bo w końcu podgrzewane.

----------


## noc

> Wystarczy troche otworzyc umysl na rozne mozliwosci. Moze jeden prysznic jest w lazience na dole z ktorego sie praktycznie nie korzysta  ?
> A drugi na pietrze wraz z sypialniami ? I stad czestsze uzytkowanie ? Zgaduje, ale u mnie tak ma byc w zalozeniu.
> 
> Edit:
> Przegladam rozne realizacje, lazienki bez brodzika sa bardziej eleganckie.


Zauważyłeś emotikonę?
Mam dwa prysznice z odpływem liniowym. Z jednego (piętro) korzystamy regularnie, z drugiego prawie wcale. Ten rzadko uczęszczany wykazywał jedną wadę, szybko wysychał syfon w okresie zimowym. problem rozwiązało wlanie oleju jadalnego do syfonu. Teraz jest spokój. 
Z ogrzewania podłogi prysznica nie zrezygnowałbym w życiu. Nawet kosztem oleju gdzieś w syfonie. Różnie może być na starość, może przyjdzie mi kiedyś urządzić sypialnię w pokoju na parterze?
Jedyna dolegliwość, to pleśnienie silikonu. Ale to dotyczy zarówno brodzika, jak i kabiny z odpływem liniowym, więc to żadna wada podłogi z mozaiki.

----------


## wg39070

Tak wygląda moja kabina prysznicowa wyłożona płytkami podłogowymi. Spadek robił posadzkarz, płytki takie same na całym parterze. Odpływ liniowy 60 cm szerokości.

----------


## aniakicia

opisałam, nie ma różnicy, komfort kąpieli jest taki sam, prysznic to prysznic ma służyć do szybkiej kąpieli a nie wylegiwania się i picia szampana, ew. na "szybki numerek" jak ktoś lubi  :wink: 
Prysznic bez brodzika używany jest  codziennie bo jak stwierdził:   Odysss "... jest częściej użytkowany..." chcieliśmy zrobić obydwa bez brodzka ale w dolnej łazience nie było tyle miejsca.
no i co z tego że łapie kurz, w innej wersji też by łapał, rzadziej używany, to nie znaczy że nie potrzebny. Od czasu do czasu się przydaje. 
Ale to moja łazienka, mój prysznic, ja chciałam, mój łapacz kurzu i ja to sprzątam.

----------


## Odysss

> Tak wygląda moja kabina prysznicowa wyłożona płytkami podłogowymi. Spadek robił posadzkarz, płytki takie same na całym parterze. Odpływ liniowy 60 cm szerokości. Szerokosc Twojego prysznica to 100 ?


Jesli nie problem moglbys zrobic zdjecie zblizenia odplywu ? moje pytanie brzmi, miedzy odplywem a plytka fuga jest czy silikon , czy cos jeszcze?
Drugie pytanie:
czy te odplywy z alledrogo  w cenie 150-200zl daja rade? nic sie z nimi nie dzieje niedobrego ?

----------


## Krystek456

Moim zdaniem jest to lepszy pomysł, niż brodzik. I łatwiej zadbać o jego czystość. W domu mam brodzik i  żeby faktycznie doczyścić przestrzenie między drzwiami a brodzikiem, muszę używać starej szczoteczki do zębów. Ani nie jest to wygodne, ani ergonomiczne.

----------


## wg39070

> Jesli nie problem moglbys zrobic zdjecie zblizenia odplywu ? moje pytanie brzmi, miedzy odplywem a plytka fuga jest czy silikon , czy cos jeszcze?
> Drugie pytanie:
> 
> czy te odplywy z alledrogo  w cenie 150-200zl daja rade? nic sie z nimi nie dzieje niedobrego ?


Rozmiar kabiny to 95x110 (szer/gł), między odpływem a płytkami jest silikon w kolorze fugi, odpływ to Greek 60 kosztował coś koło 230 zł. Jak chcesz zdjęcia z bliska bo zrobiłem, prześlij na priw adres mailowy to wyślę. A, odpływu nie kupowałem na alle... tylko w sklepie stacjonarnym.

----------


## portaga

> 


A czemu nie kupiłeś drzwi kabinowych z rynienką odpływową? Niewiele droższe, a po otwarciu drzwi cała woda z szyby spływa ci do kabiny.

----------


## wg39070

> A czemu nie kupiłeś drzwi kabinowych z rynienką odpływową? Niewiele droższe, a po otwarciu drzwi cała woda z szyby spływa ci do kabiny.


U dołu drzwi jest spojler, z którego o dziwo nic na podłogę nie kapie po otwarciu. Sama szybą jest ze szkła, którego woda się za bardzo nie czepia. Swoją drogą i tak jak na "tylko" szklane drzwi - tanie nie były.

----------


## łojniewiem

*wg39070*  jak montowany był u Ciebie ten odpływ? bezpośrednio na izolacji?

----------


## wg39070

> *wg39070*  jak montowany był u Ciebie ten odpływ? bezpośrednio na izolacji?


Posadzkarze dojechali do odpływu i odgrodzili deską, za deską został styropian podłogowy. Nie było mnie przy montażu ale raczej na styropianie się nie spiera, musiało być wyrównane żeby położyć płytkę wyciętą pod kształt odpływu.

----------


## portaga

> Posadzkarze dojechali do odpływu i odgrodzili deską, za deską został styropian podłogowy. Nie było mnie przy montażu ale raczej na styropianie się nie spiera, musiało być wyrównane żeby położyć płytkę wyciętą pod kształt odpływu.


Pytanie @łojniewiem ma sens, bo u mnie było to samo - tzn. posadzkarze zrobili spadek przy wylewkach, ale glazurnik i tak się musiał przebić przez styropian do gruntu, ażeby zrobić sensowny syfon.

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie posadzkarze włożyli kawałek XPS przycięty na wymiar nieco większy, niż wybrany przeze mnie odpływ liniowy.
Hydraulik zamontował na  "luźno" a ja go wypoziomowałęm i zalałem betonem. Po tygodniu położyłem taśmy narożne i trzy warstwy folii w płynie.

----------


## łojniewiem

Pytanie nieprzypadkowe, ponieważ u mnie wylewka ma być grubości 6 cm, na to trzeba założyć od 1 do 1,5 cm na płytki, w sumie 7-7,5 cm. Natomiast grubość montażu odpływów to ok. 52-54 cm, więc albo muszę położyć odpływ bezpośrednio na styro i podkręcić jego wysokość nóżkami, albo na styro zrobić minimalną wylewkę i wtedy odpływ. Nie wiem, który wariant odpowiedni.

----------


## fotohobby

Przecież i tak musisz go zalać zaprawą .  Nie będzie stał na styropianie  :smile:

----------


## łojniewiem

No w sumie, to masz rację  :smile:

----------

